# These sprayers get more high-tech all the timr



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.agprofessional.com/resource-centers/precision-ag/video-john-deeres-exactapply


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

No thanks, just keeping the stupid motorized ball valves working properly can be a headache at times.


----------

